# Video game wish list



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

I probably should wait 'till after E3, but whatever. What video games/video game accessories/DLC/video game consoles are you looking forward to purchasing?

PS3
LittleBigPlanet/PS3
ModNation Racers/PSP/PS3
3D Dot Heroes/PS3
Transformers: War for Cybertron/DS/Xbox360
Super Mario Galaxy 2/Wii
Halo: Reach/Xbox360


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy Wii
3D Dot Heroes
Zelda Spirit Tracks


I'll probably add more once E3 is here. I do have a few more that I want, but I won't bother putting them on the list since they won't be out for another year.


----------



## David (May 7, 2010)

halo reach
cod black ops
medal of honor


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

3D Dot Game Heroes
Demon's Souls (Already preordered it.)
Monster Hunter 3
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Rune Factory Frontier

So many games, so little money...


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Super Mario Galaxy Wii
> 3D Dot Heroes
> Zelda Spirit Tracks
> 
> ...


Speaking of ST, i still haven't beaten it :O

Same here, hopefully E3 will be good this year!


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2
3D Dot Heroes
MARVEL VS. CAPCOM 3

and a couple of games that have been out for a while, but those are my main three right there.


----------



## Nic (May 7, 2010)

Halo Reach
Call of Duty Black Ops

I will add more once E3 is here.


----------



## Conor (May 7, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption
Super Mario Galaxy 2  
Call of Duty Black Ops
Halo Reach


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2010)

I'm waiting on a few games,
Brink, Red Dead Redemption, Halo Reach... more that I forget about.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

PS3
LBP/PS3
3D Dot Heroes/PS3
WarioWare: DIY/DS (Getting soon)
Fat Princess: Fistful of Cake/PSP
More once E3 and other announcements come out.


----------



## Rockman! (May 7, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2
Metroid Fusion


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 7, 2010)

ModNation Racers/PS3

3D Dot Heroes/PS3

Final Fantasy XIII/PS3


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Wii
Ōkami
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Metroid: Other M
Sin and Punishment: Star Successor (maybe)
Pok


----------



## David (May 7, 2010)

when is E3?


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> when is E3?


June 15-17


----------



## SockHead (May 7, 2010)

Gears of War 3
Halo Reach
Sonic 4

Not a lot of good games coming out.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Gears of War 3
> Halo Reach
> *Sonic 4*
> 
> *Not a lot of good games coming out.*


I've got some bad news for you, bro...


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Gears of War 3
> Halo Reach
> Sonic 4
> 
> Not a lot of good games coming out.


There are for the Wii and PS3.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

Zelda Wii (Wii)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
Metroid: Other M (Wii)
Monster Hunter Tri (Wii)
Sonic the Hedgehog 4 (WiiWare)
Sonic Collection (DS)
Zelda Airplanes of the Magicals (3DS)


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Zelda Airplanes of the Magicals (3DS)


This name makes me laugh hard whenever I read it.


----------



## David (May 7, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too far away.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 7, 2010)

PS3
LBP/PS3
Mario Galaxy 2
Monster Hunter Tri


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so funny about it?
It's going to be a great addition to the franchise.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno man, I mean...that boxart put me off. Think you can post it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I love it!


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brb buying ten copies.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Personally I love it!


I've changed my mind. brb preordering twenty copies.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

That zelda game looks really cool!! What is the storyline in this game?


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to outdo me, I see (un)


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> That zelda game looks really cool!! What is the storyline in this game?


Ganon comes back to reveal that he was really Tingle the whole time, so Link has to collect the three magical plane parts to construct the Master Plane so he can fly up to Rainbow Land and defeat Tingle.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Zelda Wii (Wii)
> Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
> Metroid: Other M (Wii)
> Monster Hunter Tri (Wii)
> ...


I wouldn't get Sonic Classic Collection if I were you. From what I've heard, there are a lot of emulation problems. Besides, you can the same exact games for the same price on Virtual Console, but with perfect emulation.


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That or get the Mega Collection for the Gamecube for ten bucks, and you'll get like 7 games for it. The PS2 and Xbox versions suffer from emulation problems as well.

But yeah, as Tye said, the Classic Collection is plagued with problems, I'd advise steering clear of it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Mega Collection isn't 100% problem free. Virtual Console is the best way to go. It's the closest you can get to the original games. The emulation is flawless, and it has every single feature of the original games, including lock-on.


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bro has it, haven't seen any probs so far.


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2010)

PS3


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Wii
> Ōkami
> Super Mario Galaxy 2
> Metroid: Other M
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus it's ten bucks instead of fourty.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go Virtual Console, it's $32 for all four games, not $40.


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's portable D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (May 7, 2010)

3D Dot Game Hero and Heavy Rain.


----------



## Gnome (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> 3D Dot Game Heroes
> Demon's Souls (Already preordered it.)
> Monster Hunter 3
> Super Mario Galaxy 2
> ...


Demon's Souls is already out, how did you preorder it?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 7, 2010)

Cave Story
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Pokemon Black and White
Metroid: Other M
Monster Hunter Tri

And other ones I've forgotten. >__<


----------



## Yokie (May 8, 2010)

Too much.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 8, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It hasn't been released in Europe yet. I've preordered the Black Phantom Edition which comes with a strategy guide, an artbook and the OST.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2010)

Brink
Fable 3
The Dishwasher: Vampire Smile
Red Dead Redemption
ModNation Racers
Heavy Rain
Alan Wake
Metro 2033
Naughty Bear
The Last Guardian
Battleblock Theater
Dead Rising 2
Lego Universe
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Fallout: New Vegas
Portal 2
F.3.A.R.(Fear 3)
Beyond Good and Evil 2
Project V13(Fallout MMO)


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

Super mario galaxy 2
i think thats it for right now...


----------



## pielover6 (May 8, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Cave Story
> Super Mario Galaxy 2
> Pokemon Black and White
> Metroid: Other M
> ...


Cave Story for Wiiware I'm guessing? 

I played through the pc version and bought the wii version the day it came out.

Super Mario Galaxy 2
Pokemon B/W
Metroid Other M
Wario Ware DIY/Wii

And probably a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 8, 2010)

Pokemon Black&White
Devil Survivor
Super Mario Galaxy 2

I can't think of some others at the moment. >_<


----------

